
NYCLU: City’s Public Wi-Fi Raises Privacy Concerns - kafkaesq
http://www.nyclu.org/news/citys-public-wi-fi-raises-privacy-concerns
======
notduncansmith
Worth noting that while the article tries to paint CityBridge as the company
behind this, LinkNYC is a project by Intersection, which is funded by
Alphabet.

~~~
kafkaesq
Very worth noting, indeed.

------
kyboren
I'll just leave this here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8621791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8621791)

------
chatmasta
If you don't like it, don't use it.

Any "privacy concerns" regarding an opt-in service are dubious at best.

Also, where's the uproar about literally every single ISP, doing the same
things on a much wider scale?

~~~
kafkaesq
_If you don 't like it, don't use it._

That's the thing -- lots of lower-income people still don't have (reliable,
high-bandwidth) wifi in their homes and schools. So if the city provides
something for free -- and they want to move up in the world -- they pretty
much _have_ to use it.

